# Middle east furries?



## medo0 (Aug 10, 2017)

Helllo! Is any one from Middle East? I'm from Bahrain :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2017)

I know of ONE, but he's not on the forum


----------



## medo0 (Aug 11, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I know of ONE, but he's not on the forum




Which country


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't know. Why don't you ask? I could be wrong, but the FA page is Userpage of nafyotoons -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## medo0 (Aug 11, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't know. Why don't you ask? I could be wrong, but the FA page is Userpage of nafyotoons -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Thanks mate


----------

